# Long Bike Culture Article LA Magazine



## mjs (Nov 13, 2009)

The magazine has reposted a lengthy article from January, using the recent road rage conviction of Dr. Thompson as a jumping-off point.
http://www.lamag.com/featuredarticle.aspx?id=21868


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I like that article. I am a "Masser" so this article hits close to home for me.


----------

